# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Schwellkörper Implantat

## SunTzu

Hallo
ich denke darüber nach, mir ein Schwellkörper Implantat einsetzen zu lassen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit und kann einen ausgezeichnetetn Operateur empfehlen?
Danke
SunTzu

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo,

es gibt vom Hersteller AMS eine Suchmaschine, in der man mit dem Implantat erfahrene Ärzte und Kliniken suchen kann:

http://www.americanmedicalsystems.de...e-dysfunktion/

In unserer Region ist der Spezialist für künstliche Schließmuskel und Penisimplantate Oberarzt Dr. Schuster vom Prostatakarzinomzentrum Reinland-Pfalz am Klinikum Ludwigshafen.

Wenn Du dem Vorhaben ernsthaft näher treten willst, kann ich Dir Adressen von Betroffenen geben, mit denen Du einen Erfahrungsaustausch machen kannst.

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## SunTzu

Hallo zusammen, im Juli hatte ich mich entschlossen ein Schwellkörperimplantat einsetzen zu lassen, im Oktober war es so weit und jetzt, gute 4 Monate später kann ich nur Positives berichten.
Warum werden in Deutschland nur so wenige eingesetzt, es ist problemlos und funktioniert spontan, so spontan wie früher.

Männer habt Mut, es war eine mutige und die beste Entscheidung die ich getroffen habe.

SunTzu

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo SunTzu,
zu deinem Entschluss und zu deiner Zufriedenheit gratuliere ich sehr herzlich. Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen! Es gibt nichts Besseres.
Seit drei Jahren habe ich das Schwellkörperimplantat AMS 700. Es funktioniert sehr gut. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen!!!

Falls sich Männer noch nicht endgültig entscheiden können - Leute nehmt Euren Mut zusammen. Ihr gewinnt wieder ein Stück Lebensqualität dazu.
Das Leben ist so kurz - genießt es.

Beste Grüße aus dem Norden
Jürgen

----------


## gsimons

Hallo Zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier auf diesem Forum. Meine Prostata wurde 1-seitig nervschonend entfernt aber mit der Potenz ist es doch nicht so, wie ich es erwartet habe. Cialis und Co. helfen auch nicht und mit der Skatspritze (richtig geschrieben?) hatte ich auch Probleme. Ein Ausweg wäre auch bei mir ein Schwellkörperimplantat, doch wie hoch sind die Kosten und/oder würde die Krankenkasse einen Teil der Kosten übernehmen?
gsimons

----------


## BurgerH

> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich bin ganz neu hier auf diesem Forum. Meine Prostata wurde 1-seitig nervschonend entfernt aber mit der Potenz ist es doch nicht so, wie ich es erwartet habe. Cialis und Co. helfen auch nicht und mit der Skatspritze (richtig geschrieben?) hatte ich auch Probleme. Ein Ausweg wäre auch bei mir ein Schwellkörperimplantat, doch wie hoch sind die Kosten und/oder würde die Krankenkasse einen Teil der Kosten übernehmen?
> gsimons


Hallo,

bei gesetzlich Versicherten werden Schwellkörperimplantat und die Op von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen übernommen.

Wegen der aufwändigen OP verlangen manche Kliniken auch vom Kassenpatienten eine Zuzahlung. Deshalb vor der OP bei der Klinik nach der Zuzahlung fragen und noch ein Tipp: Erkundigen Sie sich danach, wie oft der Operateur bereist Penisimplantate eingesetzt hat, denn dazu gehört Erfahrung.

Ich weiß nicht, wie lange Ihre OP zurückliegt. An ein Penisimplantat sollte man frühestens nach einem Jahr denken, denn bis dahin können sich unter Umständen die Erektionsnerven regenerieren.

Wenn echtes Interesse besteht, kann ich Ihnen über Private Nachrichten Betroffenen nennen, die Ihnen gerne Auskunft geben und auch eine erfahrene Klinik in unserer Nähe, die keine Zuzahlungen verlangt.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## enrico21

Hallo, habe mir im Juni2010 eine AMS 700 Prothese im UMM einbauen lassen. Habe seither nur Probleme, obwohl ich vorher absolut fitt war. Nach der 
Operation war der OP - Bereich stark vereitert, musste danach noch einmal in die Klinik und wude mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt. Die Prothese ist
so eingebaut das die spitzen Enden  im aufgepumpen Zustand in den Bereich links und rechts des Schließmuskels stechen, was zur Folge hat, 
dass sich der Schließmuskel mit enzündet bis hin zu heftigen Blutungen. An einen Verkehr ist nicht zu denken. Also extreme Vorsicht bei der Auswahl des Operateurs.

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Enrico21,

was du von dir und der Schwellkörperimplantation berichtest, hört sich NICHT gut an. Was du in dieser Zeit mitgemacht und überstanden hast, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen. Es tut mir sehr Leid, dass du mit dem Ergenis nicht zufrieden bist.
Von mir aus kann ich sagen, dass die ersten zwei Wochen auch kein "Zuckerschlecken" war. Ich wusste es und ließ mich darauf ein.
Es ist eine recht komplizierte Operation, die das höchste "Handwerksgeschick" dem oprierenden Arztes abverlangt. Bis zur Aktivierung des Implantates gab es auch den einen oder anderen Tag, an dem ich Schmerzen im Penis bzw. im Hodensack hatte.
Danach war ich fast schmerzfrei und konnte die "neu gewonnene Männlichkeit" nutzen und genießen. Nun ist es bereits fast fünf Jahre her und ich bin immer noch SEHR zufrieden.
Ich ließ mich im UKE - Hamburg-Eppendorf bei Professor Sommer operieren.
Zu Gast war in der Woche ein Gastprofessor aus den USA - Professor Wilson, der den dortigen Ärzten eine neue Methode dieser OP vorführte. 
Das Ergebnis ist hervorragend. Ich möchte es nicht mehr missen. Es kommt sehr häufig zum "Einsatz". Meine Frau und ich sind rundum zufrieden. Ich würde diese Operation jederzeit wieder machen lassen.

Ich wünsche dir, dass du die unagenehme Zeit schnell und nachhaltig überstanden hast.

Liebe Grüße
Hans-Jürgen

<<<
Operation war der OP - Bereich stark vereitert, musste danach noch einmal in die Klinik und wude mit Antibiotika vollgepumpt. Die Prothese ist
so eingebaut das die spitzen Enden  im aufgepumpen Zustand in den Bereich links und rechts des Schließmuskels stechen, was zur Folge hat, 
dass sich der Schließmuskel mit enzündet bis hin zu heftigen Blutungen. An einen Verkehr ist nicht zu denken. Also extreme Vorsicht bei der Auswahl des Operateurs. >>>>>

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Hans-Jürgen, so hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt. Seit nunmehr 6 Monaten habe ich nichts als Schmerzen. An eine Benutzung der Prothese ist nicht zu denken, da es anschließend starke Schmerzen im Analbereich anschliesen. Habe die Operation extra vom Professor der Urologie beim UMM durchführen lassen. War der Überzeugung ich wäre in guten Händen, aber weit gefehlt. Habe jetzt eine MRT an den Ansprechpartner von AMS, Herr Prof. Sohn, in Frankfurt gesendet und bin auf dessen Antwort gespannt. Mir wurde auch vor der OP nicht gesagt das eine neue Art der Pumpe gibt. Ich hatte einige Zeit vor der OP noch die alte Pumpe gesehen. Die neue Pumpe ist ein richtiges Klotz. In Frankfurt verwendet man diese Pumpe wegen der Probleme schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr.

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Enrico21,

vielen Dank für deine Rückmeldung. Zu der Pumpe noch ein Wort: Bei mir wurde vor fünf Jahren bereits diese neue Pumpe eingesetzt. Sie ist fast wie ein Klotz, sehr gut zu bedienen und im Hodensack NICHT störend. Auch beim Hinsetzen oder beim Sitzen sowie beim Rad fahren stört sie in keinster Weise.
Auch das Ablassen der Flüssigkeigkeit aus den Schwellkörpern bereitet keine Schwierigkeiten.
Ich bin mit allem rundum zufrieden.
Verstehen kann ich nicht, dass du eine veralterte Pumpe bekommen hast. Deine OP ist eineinhalb Jahre her - du bekamst das alte Modell. Meine OP ist fünf Jahre her, ich bekam das neue Modell?!
Da stimmt doch was nicht!!!

Beste Grüße aus dem Norden
Hans-Jürgen

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Hans - Jürgen,
Danke für Deine Antwort. Meine OP ist jetzt gerade 6 Monate her. Bei Prof. Sohn in Frankfurt/M. erklärte man mir, dass diese Pumpe immer Probleme mit dem
Rückstellknopf hatte und man nun seit mehr als1 Jahr ein Nachfolgemodel benutzt. Es kommst auch immer darauf an wie voll das Reservor gemacht wird. Bei mir wurden 60 ml eingefüllt und der Druck auf die Pumpe ist deshalb immer stark. Wenn die die Prothesen entleere, dann dauert es ca. 1 Stunde bis diese sich
wieder bis zu einem bestimmten Level gefüllt haben. Die Pumpe wird dann knallhart und ich muss mit aller Gewalt eine Delle reindrücken und dann den Rückstellknopf bestätigen, dann füllt sich die Pumpe wieder. Wenn ich das 2 - 3 mal gemacht habe, dann merke ich wie das Ventil wieder schaltet und ich
kann die Prothese füllen. Man erklärte mir das bei den Operationen ein Vertreter von AMS mit einer Auswahl an Prothesen dabei wäre und in Verbindung mit dem Operateur die richtige Prothese aussucht. Das war bei mir nicht der Fall und eine Prothese aus dem Lager, vieleicht Ladenhüter, wurde verwendet. Auf dem
letzte Woche gemachten MRT sieht man deutlich wie die Prothese im hinteren Teil geknickt ist. Die Spitzen der Prothesenenden stechen direkt, wenn sie gefüllt werden, in das umliegende Fleisch, was zur Folge hat, dass sich dies entzündet. Im Entremfall war es jetzt zweimal so, dass sich der Schliessmuskel mit enzündete. Einmal sogar so stark, dass er stark blutete. Ich dachte schon ich hätte mir eine Hämmoride eingefangen, was sich aber bei einer Proktologischen Untersuchung als negativ herausstellte.
So das war mal wieder viel.
Viele Grüße , Enrico 21

----------


## Jürgen

Hallo Enrico21,
wenn ich lese, was dir passiert ist, überkommt mich ein Schaudern. Das kann doch wohl alles nicht wahr sein!!!!! Ich nehme an, dass dein Implantat zu groß ist. Es wurde nicht richtig angepasst. Dadurch knickt es ein und die Enden stoße an und in das umliegende Gewebe.
Dadurch ist dein Implantat so gut wie unbrauchbar.
Bei mir dauert das Aufpumpen ein paar wenige Sekunden. Fünf bis sechs Pumpschübe und die Erektion ist super fest. Das Ablassen dauert nicht länger. Ein paar Sekunden und die Erektion ist wieder weg, der Penis wieder in seiner Ausgangslage.
Dieses fragte mich einmal jemand, dem genau diese Zeit sehr wichtig war. Ich habe sie gemessen. Zum Aufpumpen brauchte ich 12-15 Sekunden. Das Ablassen war auch innerhalb dieser Zeit möglich.
Aus der Erinnerung weiß ich, dass es drei Größen gibt. 15 - 17 - 19 cm Länge der Schwellkörperimplantate. Ich bekam das 17 cm lange. Dieses wurde während der Operation genau an meine körperlichen Verhältnisse angepasst.
Bei dem Vorgespräch sagte ich scherzhaft zum Operateur, dass er das größte Implantat verwenden soll. Er erklärte mir genau das, was du bei dir erlebst.

UND NUN??? Was soll geschehen? So ist es kein Dauerzustand. Es muss nachoperiert werden!!!!

Ich wünsche dir einen schönen Sonntag - beste Grüße aus dem Norden
Hans-Jürgen

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Hans-Jürgen, genau das ist es was ich sage, aber der Prof. von der Universitätsmedizin Mannheim hat hierzu offensichtlich keine Lust. Habe jetzt die Unterlagen und das MRT zu Prof. Sohn nach Frankfurt geschickt. Unser Vorsotzender der Prostata - Selbsthilfegruppe ist aber von dem Prof Sohn nicht sehr begeistert. Die erste Kontrolluntersuchung dort war auch ein Witz. Habe weiter vorn dem Prostata-Zentrum in Ludwigshafen gelesen. Werde mal versuchen dort
einen Termin zu bekommen. Ebenfalls ein schönes Wochenende.
Gruß Enrico

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

hier das Bild:

http://www.rinnefunk.de/2.jpeg

Gruß
Enrico

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Enrico,

meiner Meinung nach ist hier ganz eindeutig ein ärztlicher Kunstfehler begangen worden. Wende Dich doch einmal an das Medizinrechts-Beratungsnetz, Näheres dazu hier.

Ralf

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Ralf,
habe jetzt erst mal meine Krankenkasse informiert. Diese war so kulant im Juni die OP zu bezahlen.
Danke
Enrico

----------


## enrico21

Hallo RailDm,

habe heute den Beratungsschein für eine Fachanwältin erhalten. Danke
Gestern wurde festgestellt, dass beide Schwellkörperprothesen nicht nur geknickt, sondern auch verdreht sind. Meine Schmerzen seit der OP kommen
von der Sptze der Prothese - Siehe Bild - welches sich ins Fleisch drückt. 2 Urologen sprachen auch von Ärztepfusch der in der Universtätsmedizin Mannheim
gemacht wurde.

Enrico

----------


## enrico21

Hallo Hand-Jürgen,

ich habe Deine Mail-Adresse mal an einen Leidensgenossen von der Selbsthilfegruppe Darmstadt weitergegeben. Ware schön wenn Du ihm
antworten würdest.
Gruß
Enrico21

----------


## gsimons

Hallo Hansjörg, ich melde mich nun nach fast 3 Jahren wieder. Im Jahre 2007 wurde bei mir bei einer Rücken-OP festgestellt, daß meine PSA-Werte zu hoch sind. Nachdem ich nach dieser OP meinen Hausarzt aufgesucht hatte und der mich zum Urologen weiterüberwiesen hatte, bekam ich im Krankenhaus eine Biopsie mit der Erkenntnis Prostatakrebs und der Folge der radikalen Prostataentfernung. Obwohl halbseitig nervschonend operiert, war die Möglichkeit der Erektion gleich null.  OK, mit meiner Partnerin habe ich bisher trotzdem noch lustvollen Sex ausleben können, jedoch ohne die normalen Funktionen meines Penis. Ich habe mich nun entschlossen ein Penisimplantat einsetzen zu lassen und habe dies dann auch am 11.03.2013mit der 700 Ultrex Penisprothese AMS 700 LGX durchführen lassen. Mein Operateur war Dr. Betz und ich habe diese OP in der Paracelsus-Klinik in Düsseldorf-Golzheim durchführen lassen. Er ist mit dem Erfolg der OP sichtlich zufrieden und ich auch, denn ich habe inzwischen keine Schmerzen mehr und warte sehnsüchtig auf den Tag, endlich wieder normalen Sex ausüben zu können. Seit 2010, hieß es, werden diese OP's auch von den gesetzlichen Krankenkassen bezahlt. Ich würde jedem empfehlen, bei dem eine ED vorliegt und Viagra & Co und Skatspritze nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg führen, eine solche OP durchführen zu lassen. Alleine meine neue psychische Verfassung seit meiner OP ist schon ein riesiger Erfolg.

----------


## bino51

Hallo !
ich stehe auch vor der entscheidung , penisimplantat ja oder nein.
hat jemand erfahrungen was mit der größe des erregierten penises
passiert.
kennt jemand den Dr. Aref El - Seweifi (berlin)
bino

----------


## gsimons

Ich habe seit April ein Schwellkörperimplantat hier in Düsseldorf bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden. Die Größe des erigierten Penis ist zu meiner Zufriedenheit, also wie zuvor. Lediglich die Spitze wird nicht hart,  das kommt aber daher, daß das Implantat nicht bis in die Spitze geschoben werden kann, denn dann würde man unerträgliche Schmerzen dort bekommen. Zum Einführen zieht man die Vorhaut zurück und hält sie beim Einführen fest und somit ist es auch dort hart genug. Diesen Dr. Aref El-Seweifi aus Berlin kenne ich nicht, da ich mich bei einem hier niedergelassenen Urologen (Gemeinschaftsparxis mit meinem mich dauernd behandelnden Urologen) operieren ließ.

----------


## gsimons

Hallo, ich habe mir im April dieses Jahres ein Schwellkörperimplantat einsetzen lassen und bis sehr zufrieden. Antwort auf die Frage, wie lange die OP her ist (wegen evtl. Regenerierung der Nerven), die OP war im Jahr 2007. Deine Antwort, daß die Kassen inzwischen diese OP übernehmen, hat mich  sofort bewogen, meinen behandelnden Urologen danach zu befragen und er hat mich zu seinem, jetzt inzischen in einer Gemeinschaftspraxis mit ihm arbeitenden Kollegen weiterempfohlen, da er selbst mit diesen OP's keine Erfahrung hat, der Kollege aber um die 10 OP's im Jahr macht. Ich kann diese OP wirklich jedem Betroffenen empfehlen!

----------


## ErikS.

Erstmal hallo allerseits! Ich habe zwar keinen Krebs, aber ich denke das ich möglicherweise ein Kandidat für ein Implantat bin. Ich habe mir die Diskussion durchgelesen und habe ein paar Fragen. Vorher aber kurz zum meinem Fall: 

    Ich bin 42 Jahre alt und hatte schon immer Probleme eine ausreichende Erektion zu bekommen, weil bei mir offenbar ein Problem am Penis vorliegt, das durch eine Verletzung in früher Jugend verursacht wurde. Der Penis füllt sich zwar mit Blut, bleibt aber locker hängen und ist immer noch biegsam. GV ist zur selten möglich, ein Kondom läßt sich in diesem Zustand auch nicht benutzen.    

    Ich hatte es eigentlich schon fast aufgegeben, aber jetzt habe ich seit einigen Jahren zunehmend Probleme überhaupt noch diesen Zustand zu erreichen, weswegen ich nun eine fast völlige ED habe (Libido ist völlig in Ordnung). SKAT und Viagra haben bereits komplett versagt, die lösen zwar eine gewisse Blutfüllung aus, ändern aber nichts an der o.g. unzulänglichen Erektion. 

      Ich habe auch Diabetes Typ 1. Die Einstellung des Diabetes ist gut und es gibt bislang keine Hinweise auf Folgeerkrankungen.  Daher interessiere ich mich für ein Schwellkörperimplantat. Ich war bereits bei einer ganzen Reihe von Urologen, aber es hieß überall nur es gäbe da nur die Spritze oder Tabletten, sonst nichts. Und die gesetzliche Kasse würde die Behandlung ohnehin grundsätzlich nicht bezahlen da es sich hier um eine "Befindlichkeitsstörung" handeln würde.   

    Welche Art von Verletzung am Penis selbst vorliegt weiß ich nicht weil das bis heute niemals untersucht wurde, immer mit der gleichen Begründung, die Kasse würde nicht zahlen. 

     Ich weiß das die gesetzliche Kasse die Untersuchung, ggf OP und/oder Implantat (auf Antrag) sehr wohl bezahlt. Das Hauptproblem ist also einen Arzt zu finden der mich nicht einfach mit "besorgen Sie sich Viagra!" abspeist! 

    Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen an wen ich mich wenden kann?  

     Vielen Dank!

----------


## gsimons

Hallo ErikS,ich kann nicht entdecken, wo Du wohnst. Hier in Düsseldorf kann ich Dir Dr. Betz aus der Gemeinschaftspraxis Dr. Jungklaus, Dr. Betz und Partner empfehlen.Telefon: 0211-1609660, ich würde dort einfach einmal anrufen.Besten Gruß

----------


## ErikS.

Hallo! Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde mir das mal vormerken. Bin aus dem Raum Hannover, aber Düsseldorf ist ja nicht aus der Welt. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Uniklinik Göttingen?

----------


## Francisco

Hallo,

ich wärme den Thread mal auf.

Ich überlege, ob ich mir auch so eine Prothese machen lasse. Nachdem ich anfangs nach der OP (2008) noch halbwegs eine Erektion bekam oder mit der Pumpe arbeiten konnte, funktioniert das inzwischen überhaupt nicht mehr. Auch Skat klappt nicht mehr. Durch die Hormonbehandlung ist meine Libido nicht mehr so der Hit, aber noch hemmender ist das ständige Gefühl, daß ich keine Erektion hinkriegen werde, die mich mental zu herunterzieht, daß an Sex nur ausnahmsweise zu denken ist. Es ist wirklich sehr schwierig, weil meine Frau recht bedürftig ist und wir beide nur sehr schwer mit der Situation umgehen können.

Wenn ich das richtig lese, sind die meisten recht zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.

Gibt es hier im Bonner Raum Betroffene? Oder wo könnte ich noch nachfragen?

Danke schonmal
Francisco

----------


## Georg_

Hier ist ein Link zu einer Selbsthilfegruppe in Köln:

http://shg-erektionsstoerungen-koeln.de/

http://www.impotenz-selbsthilfe.de/

----------


## mehuma

Ich möchte auch mal hier meine Erfahrung aufführen.

Nach Prostatakrebs war ich nicht mehr in  der Lage eigenständig eine Volle Erektion zu bekommen.
Im Frühjahr 2012 lies ich mir in der Klinik Golzheim/Düsseldorf eine AMS 700 LGX implantieren, das Ergebnis war Super, die Größte stimmte ich konnte wieder eine Super Erektion bekommen, mein Frau und ich waren Happy.
Da ich aber auch unter anderen, Inkontinenz war ist mir dann 2004 ein PRO-Akt System von Dr. Hübner ein gesetzt worden was auch zur vollsten Zufriedenheit klappte!!
2015 platze leider ein Bällchen des Systems, in Essen haben sie versucht es zu richten was aber völlig misslang.
Ein Bekannter hat sich die AMS 800 in einer Klinik in der Nähe von Hagen einsetzten lassen und war von dem Arzt und dem System  sehr begeistert.
Habe dann auch in der Klinik bei dem Arzt einen Termingemacht, nach vorherigen Recherchen im   Internet, galt er als Experte dafür auch für Penisprothesen, die Klinik machte auch Werbung damit.
Die Op verlief soweit normal und der Sphinker klappte auch wunderbar (bis Heute noch).
Nach einigen Wochen bekam ich scherzen unten linksseitig, die AMS 700 Pumpe war etwas abgesackt und scheuerte unten im Hodensack, es war ein Dauer Schmerz der sehr unangenehm war.
Habe mich dann in der Klinik vorgestellt und mein Leid geklagt, sie meinten erst mal  sollte ich so vier Wochen ibuprofen 600 nehmen, morgens und abends eine,
der Erfolg war gleich null hat in keiner Weise geholfen.
Man hat mir dann angeraten dass sie die Pumpe wieder etwas höher setzten würden.
Was dann auch gemacht wurde, nur der Arzt war ein  anderer.
Als ich aus der Narkose erwachte bekam ich einen Schrecken, die Pumpe ist so hochgelegt worden, fast in der linken Leiste und war total eingeklemmt in der Haut.
Eine Bedienung war fast unmöglich und wenn wir es mal geschafft hatten zumindest etwas sie aufzupumpen, wurde dann bei der kleinsten Bewegung der Knopf zum ablassen durch die  enge der Lage bestätigt und aus war es.
Der behandelnde Arzt meint nur, ich sollte m al abwarten so zwei drei Monate das gibt sich alles.
Leider gab sich gar nichts, ganz im Gegenteil ich bekam da Gleiche Problem wie vorher, die Pumpe scheuerte an der Stelle ja auch und die Schmerzen wurden immer schlimmer.
Ich habe dann den Arzt gefragt der die erste AMS mir eingesetzt hatte, ob das so wohl richtig ist?? Er meinte nur oh man was ist das denn, er hat mir geraten nochmals mit dem behandelnden Kollegen zu sprechen um es zu ändern.
Meine Frau und ich haben dann einen Termin gemacht, Der Arzt meinte bei unserem Gespräch, es werde wohl das Beste und sinnvollste sein das ganze System zu erneuern.  Im Nachhinein ist uns aufgefallen das in dem Aufklärungsbogen vor der Verlegung der Pumpe der Hinweis stand dass eine Erneute Verlegung möglich sein könnte, leider erst als es zu spät war.
Meine Frau und ich sind ja keine Mediziner und na verlässt sich ja dann auf das was der Fachmann sprich Arzt einen vorschlägt. Aus heutiger Sicht würden wir mit Sicherheit auch andere Ärzte Konsoliren!!!
Dann wurde die AMS 700 LGX entfernt.
Nach einer Zeit ist dann die  Neue  AMS 700 von dem Arzt eingesetzt worden, wer solche Operationen schon gehabt hat Weiß auch wie Schmerzhaft die sind.
Als ich wieder nach der OP zu mir kam taste ich vorsichtig um zu schauen ob es jetzt OK war, die Pumpe war an der richtigen Stelle, aber oh graus das rechte Implantat war unterhalb der Eichel und schaute wie ein kleine Sperrspitze raus und die Implantate waren  wesentlich kürze als die vorigen.  Auf direkter Nachfrage beim behandelnden Arzt meinte er nur nun sollte mal so 2-3 Monate abwarten das würde schon.
Ist es aber leider nicht!
Geschlechtsverkehr mit meiner Frau ist dadurch nicht mehr möglich da sie starke Schmerzen beim  ein dringen hat, wir haben es immer wieder versucht nur es geht einfach leider nicht mehr.
Meine Frau war sowas von sauer das sie mir geraten hat den Arzt zu verklagen.
Dadurch wurden wir von einem Gutachter untersucht,
seine Meinung:

[IMG]file:///C:\Users\umehl\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\  clip_image002.gif[/IMG]
Aus Sicht des Sachverständigen sind die diagnostischen und therapeutischen
Schritte der beklagten Klinik/Urologen gemäß des oben dargestellten chronologischen
Ablaufs zwanglos nachvollziehbar. Beschwerden des Patienten führten zu einer
sachgerechten Diagnostik und konservativen wie operativen Therapie, wenn auch nicht
*mit dem erhofften Erfolg*. Es ergibt sich fachlich kein Hinweis, dass die Behandlung durch

*Die Neuimplantation des penilen Implantates im März 2017 ist im Ergebnis*
*misslungen*. Aufgrund derVerkürzung beider Schwellkörperzylinder, die beide distal nicht
die Glans penis erreichen, kann die Glans penis beim GV nicht in ihrer Position bleiben,
was *nach Auffassung des Gutachters mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit den GVnur
eingeschränkt und unterSchmerzen möglich macht.*
Sein Schlußsatz:
11.2. So bedauerlich sich der Verlauf für den Kläger darstellt, kann aus Sicht des
Gutachters doch kein behandlungsfehlerhaftes Verhalten der Beklagten festgestellt
werden.

So der Sachverständige!

Ich würde mich freuen eine Meinung dazu von Euch zubekommen.

----------

